# Fifth Gear New Series Tonight



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a heads up that a new series of Fifth Gear starts tonight, 8 pm on DiscoveryUK:thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

It says 5 March on the Fifth Gear Twitter page.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> It says 5 March on the Fifth Gear Twitter page.


Ah,OK. Says today on DiscoveryUK's page:
http://www.discoveryuk.com/web/fifth-gear/

Their Twitter feed does say March 5, and on History?

Maybe the discovery page is from last year?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Be good if it is today. I couldn't see it on the Sky planner.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this post. Spent at least 15 mins searching for this last night before assuming id gone either mad or blind, lol.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Necroscope said:


> I'm so glad I found this post. Spent at least 15 mins searching for this last night before assuming id gone either mad or blind, lol.


Which one was it ?
cos I did the same


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Opps! Sorry guys! Looks like DiscoveryUK wasn't even aware of the fact that Fifth Gear had changed channels! I'll try and verify the March 5 date and give everyone a new heads up! Sorry again!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The advert says 5th March on its new home, the History Channel.

http://www.history.co.uk/shows/fifth-gear


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up...Sky 529 or Sky 530(+1)


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok guys, so it is on tonight at 9 p.m. on the following channels:
Sky: 529 & 530 (+1)
Virgin Media: 234
BT: 432
TalkTalk: 432
Enjoy!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Just started 4 minutes ago!


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Is it on discovery ?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

No, history, see the previous page for listings


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Ta mate just set record on +1


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

well any good


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet, got to wait for the interweb to do its thing! If anyone else has seen it, I would love to hear people's thoughts!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Was pretty much the exact same as the Discovery programme but Plato has been replaced by someone I hadn't heard of. 

It was ok. Nothing spectacular but a decent hour filler.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> Was pretty much the exact same as the Discovery programme but Plato has been replaced by someone I hadn't heard of.
> 
> It was ok. Nothing spectacular but a decent hour filler.


I never thought I would say this but I missed Plato (I'm not a big fan of his), the guy testing with Tiff just seemed to lack personality.

Maybe I am being harsh and he will gain confidence as the episodes progress.

Either way it was hardly a gripping show last night.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I didn't watch it either but it's a shame to hear Plato has left the show, I always used to really enjoy the shootouts they had between himself and Tiff, both great drivers giving the cars a good shakedown.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I never thought I would say this but I missed Plato (I'm not a big fan of his), the guy testing with Tiff just seemed to lack personality.


Just looked at the details from the show last night, are you talking about Karun Chandhok?

If so he's a racing driver, he did brief spell in F1 a number of years back and I think is now competing in Formula E (think it's a drugs related competition )


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was okay. A bit dull. 

They still seem to be obsessed with silly little challenges on a race track and scoring each other marks out of ten. I'm sure it's good fun for them but it doesn't give me any idea of what the cars are actually like to drive. IMO it takes some doing to make the segment about V12 Ferrari vs Aston the dullest part of the show.

Someone told me it's going to be repeated on ITV4 at some point, which might make it easier for some people to see it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thought it was pretty crap to be honest. Top Gear does not pretend to be anything more than a motoring related entertainment show, Fifth Gear seems to want to be a motoring programme but its getting very dull


----------

